# HD Package/Channel question



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

I just downgraded my programming from America's Everything to Top 120. I thought I was just giving up channels that my family doesn't watch, but i have found that stations that I used to get in HD such as A&E and FX I now only get in SD. 

Can you tell me if that is correct? Should they be in HD? Is there a chart that shows which stations should be in HD for each package. I thought these should be HD in all of the packages?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you do not have the HD on those and the rest of your channels except locals, csr may have shut off your HD for Life. I'd call back or PM a DIRT member here to help you.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you're paying for the HD channels (as well as the package price for AT120) - you should be getting both SD and HD versions.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

To answer your question, any channel that is in HD, should be in HD for any package Top 120 and up, or the metal packages. If you have not yet, pull the plug on the receiver, wait about 5 minutes and plug it back in. See if that restores the HD channels.


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone, that is exactly what happened. The CSR killed the HD for life package when they changed me to AT120.


----------

